# 87 d21 not getting fuel



## jlawson016 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fuel pump is coming on. Filter is good. I'm getting fuel up to throttle body. Will start and run if I manually supply the fuel. I think I may have a problem with the pressure regulator. Could a faulty one keep the truck from starting?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the ruel pump relay on inner fender well..

check the fuse underneath the dash...


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

and also check the volume of fuel that is being pumped to the TB.


----------



## jlawson016 (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for your suggustion. the relay is working and all of my fuses look good. any more suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes..

( i do not know why i did not say that to begin with )

also i had one where the 2 wires coming from the tbi go into one wire from the ecm had lost its crimp and came a part...

thus not letting power go to the tbi...


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

clogged fuel injectors?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check for power @ the connector on top the tank!


----------

